# Vapecon specials for out of towners



## Vaperite South Africa (25/8/16)

For those of you who are not able to get to VapeCon and feel you have lost out, fear not. Follow this thread for your own online VapeCon specials to be announced next week. 

Let us know what you would like specials on so that we can add the products to our website as we only have around half of our over 700 products listed on the website. Obviously this assumes that we carry the product you are looking for.

So save your money and be ready for two days of mind-blowing specials next weekend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## DanTheMan (25/8/16)

Juices Juices Juices.
Sooo happy that we're not losing out because of living in CPT


----------



## Jeez (25/8/16)

Batteries please
And also cotton bacon v2
Juice would be most welcome also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (25/8/16)

That's so awesome of Vaperite!!!! Thinking of the people that cannot make VapeCon. Respect!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Migheil (25/8/16)

most cool @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

RX all the way, maybe even bring in some RX2/3 and some batteries on special. I am really bummed about missing out on the RX special on saturday.


----------



## GMacDiggity (25/8/16)

Melo 3 Mini tanks would be amazing, not sure if you have stock tho. And/or cCell coils 

Awesome thing to do for the people @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeez (25/8/16)

Yes pleasssssse. As @GMacDiggity said. Please get the melo 3 mini.

And the mage rta also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (25/8/16)

Serpent Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (25/8/16)

French dude vapecon special pleeeeeeez

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/8/16)

Vape_r said:


> French dude vapecon special pleeeeeeez



As long as we have some left over after VapeCon. Taking a few hundred to VapeCon but we did just bring in over 400 bottles so should be some left over. Special will be the same as VapeCon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> As long as we have some left over after VapeCon. Taking a few hundred to VapeCon but we did just bring in over 400 bottles so should be some left over. Special will be the same as VapeCon


Will there be some Fuchai for us at the special price also?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/16)

Well done @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

I hope the others are taking notes! Hint hint

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (27/8/16)

Did I miss the specials for the out-of-towners? I checked a few times but didn't see it on the site..


----------



## Vape_r (27/8/16)

Also would like to know when these specials would be put up


----------



## Bearshare (27/8/16)

i asked this question as well .. lets make it a sticky and have the vendors sale us the leftovers


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/8/16)

Special will be announced this coming Friday with the applicable coupon code with which to order to get the special. It will run from noon Friday the 2nd through to midnight on Sunday the 4th of September.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Will there be some Fuchai for us at the special price also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Yes, the Fuchai's will be available at a similiar price as they were at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/16)

So here's the deal so that you can start planning: We will be offering a *20% discount *on all products on our website except for items on our clearance list. 

We will try to load as many of our products which are in stock but not listed on our website during the course of this week. 

On Friday morning we will add a coupon code to this thread and you can then checkout using that code to generate the 20% discount.

The code will expire at midnight on Sunday the 4th of September.

All orders will be shipped on the following Monday and Tuesday using next day delivery so everyone should have their products by Wednesday latest.

Please tell your friends, family and enemies about this as, if this is successful, we will consider doing it every 6 months or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Scouse45 (28/8/16)

Can we still order of we from joburg or only for out of towners?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/16)

We may have a treat for you locals this coming weekend. Stand by as we would never exclude our loyal local clients

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (28/8/16)

I want another minikin haha! So selfish of me


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> So here's the deal so that you can start planning: We will be offering a *20% discount *on all products on our website except for items on our clearance list.
> 
> We will try to load as many of our products which are in stock but not listed on our website during the course of this week.
> 
> ...



Wow great gesture @Vaperite South Africa . Vaperite has certainly grown in leaps and bounds this past year+, congratulations:




Taken on the 9th of June 2015 at ORTIA Duty Free


----------



## Bearshare (29/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> So here's the deal so that you can start planning: We will be offering a *20% discount *on all products on our website except for items on our clearance list.
> 
> We will try to load as many of our products which are in stock but not listed on our website during the course of this week.
> 
> ...




hi will the 20% apply yo juice as well ?


----------



## Rossouw (29/8/16)

Will you stock the serpent mini aswell?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> hi will the 20% apply yo juice as well ?


Yes it will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/8/16)

Rossouw said:


> Will you stock the serpent mini aswell?


Hi Rossouw,

We don't have the Serpent Mini yet. We have just pre-ordered the Serpent Mini 25mm RTA 4.5ml in SS and Black but not sure when they will arrive as they are a pre-order item.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (29/8/16)

I would also like a serpent mini

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (29/8/16)

@Glytch @Rossouw which version of the Serpent Mini do you want? The 25mm 4.5ml is the latest version. This is the one we have ordered.


----------



## Glytch (29/8/16)

Need a 22mm for my Pico

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossouw (29/8/16)

A


Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Glytch @Rossouw which version of the Serpent Mini do you want? The 25mm 4.5ml is the latest version. This is the one we have ordered.


Wanted the 22mm. Thank you. 

Looking forward to get some jooses this weekend though


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/16)

*THE COUPON CODE WILL BE RELEASED AT 12 NOON TOMORROW*​
TO USE THE COUPON YOU NEED TO BE VIEWING THE "CART" PAGE ON OUR WEBSITE. TYPE THE COUPON CODE INTO THE TEXT BOX BELOW THE HEADING "COUPON". THEN CLICK "APPLY COUPON" AND YOUR 20% DISCOUNT WILL APPEAR. CHECKOUT AS PER NORMAL.

NOTE: DELIVERIES FOR THIS SPECIAL WILL TAKE FROM 24 TO 72 HOURS DUE TO THE VOLUME OF ORDERS WE ARE EXPECTING. HOPEFULLY ALL ORDERS WILL BE DELIVERED BY WEDNESDAY.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> *THE COUPON CODE WILL BE RELEASED AT 12 NOON TOMORROW*​
> TO USE THE COUPON YOU NEED TO BE VIEWING THE "CART" PAGE ON OUR WEBSITE. TYPE THE COUPON CODE INTO THE TEXT BOX BELOW THE HEADING "COUPON". THEN CLICK "APPLY COUPON" AND YOUR 20% DISCOUNT WILL APPEAR. CHECKOUT AS PER NORMAL.
> 
> NOTE: DELIVERIES FOR THIS SPECIAL WILL TAKE FROM 24 TO 72 HOURS DUE TO THE VOLUME OF ORDERS WE ARE EXPECTING. HOPEFULLY ALL ORDERS WILL BE DELIVERED BY WEDNESDAY.


Any chance of picking up in store instead of wait for delivery?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Any chance of picking up in store instead of wait for delivery?



@Blu_Marlin All stores will be having a "20% off everything" discount this weekend. The stores carry all our products whereas the website only has around 300 of our 700 products so you will have more choice in store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Blu_Marlin All stores will be having a "20% off everything" discount this weekend. The stores carry all our products whereas the website only has around 300 of our 700 products so you will have more choice in store


Thanks @Vaperite South Africa . I just saw the post now. Apart from phoning, is there another way to check which stores have stock of a certain item. I need to stock up on some items and will be doing some doomsday prepping and stocking


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/9/16)

PM me. I will check our online POS. It shows me what we have at each outlet


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> PM me. I will check our online POS. It shows me what we have at each outlet


Thank you @Vaperite South Africa YGPM


----------



## PsyCLown (1/9/16)

Eh, you guys need to open up a branch somewhere in the north dammit!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/9/16)

AND HERE IS THE COUPON CODE: *20020916*

*This code is valid on all website sales through midnight, 4 September*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> AND HERE IS THE COUPON CODE: *20020916*
> 
> *This code is valid on all website sales through midnight, 4 September*


Awesome! Thanks @Vaperite South Africa 

I'm trying to checkout but Credit Card payment isn't given as an option on PayFast, instant EFT is the only option


----------



## Shakez (2/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome! Thanks @Vaperite South Africa
> 
> I'm trying to checkout but Credit Card payment isn't given as an option on PayFast, instant EFT is the only option



Thats weird, I just checked out some goods and paid with my credit card. Went through as per normal


----------



## PieterT (2/9/16)

can locals in JHB also use the code ?


----------



## Spikester (3/9/16)

You got a pm...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

